# Freedman Harness



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok all you driving people, what do you know about Freedman harness? I've located one in Canada but long distance so trying to gather info I need to know. Thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

See what Martha Stewart has to say Budweiser Horse Collars by Freedman Harness Videos | TV How to's and ideas | Martha Stewart

http://www.marthastewart.com/911034/budweiser-horse-collars-freedman-harness#911035

.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*BUY IT NOW!!!!!!*

*One of the best!*

If it is a true Freedman's, you cannot go wrong!

I want it if you don't :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Taffy, now you've got me worried with the term "true Freedman". I've asked for better pics. so hopefully I'll have some within the few days. I could faintly see a circular stamp. This is a breastcollar harness.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I meant that a lot of ads will say something like

"Just like Freedman's"
"Freedman's Quality"

If the stamp is there it should be Ok.

You can check little things:
The Keepers will be sewn not stapled, There will be 10 or 12 stitches per inch on the leather not 6 or 7. the leather will feel like butter in your hands, the edges of the leather will be finished and not rough, both sides of the reins will be smooth,

Stuff that just says QUALITY.

Freedman's might have a standard browband design that helps identify.
You might be able to call Freedmans and ask for other identifying marks.
If it is a Freedman Harness *don't puts around* it will be gone, especially if it is a good price.

Single harness starts at $5000.00

Their website is terrible.

https://www.freedmanharness.com/catalog/equestrian/carriageharness/customcarriageharness.html


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd tried the website, that's why I put it out to others on here. I'll try to down load a pic of what looks like a stamp.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was hoping it would be larger. It might work if it's downloaded, expanded and brightened.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Do you have any other photos? I can't see the mark. It looks like it is on the outside of the harness, That seems strange, All Smuckers marks are on the underside of the leather. The stitching does look nice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

His stuff is FABULOUS. (and he is a really nice guy). My BO knows him personally, so we always chat with him when he is at the local driving show. I have no idea what his mark is tho…..I will say that looks familiar to me from looking at his stuff.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I expanded and lightened the pic. and it revealed a backwards C. When I rotated the pic it looks more like a horseshoe with something in the middle. I then compared it to Freedmans with their horseshoe but of course a stamp is never as legible. I've been trying for two months to get the girth measurement and with this being our windiest winter ever I've spend zero time with them other than a rub on the nose. I moved here in 81 and never a winter such as this one.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trying again


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It looks like his mark... an "F" inside a horseshoe.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you check on ebay, I typed in Freedman leather, and a single item came up, a pony harness claiming to be a Freedman. Very different stamp which includes the entire name.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That is different. I would call freedman's and send them the photo, they will be able to tell you right away.

Is that the only photo you have?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And..if you take it a step further, that same seller sold another one a couple of weeks ago. Similar price.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't see the second one. Taffy I've emailed Freedman's with a few questions. I've asked the seller for a better pic so I'm waiting for two responses.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The other one came up when I looked at "sold" stuff on eBay. When I am considering stuff I will often look there or in the "completed" listings to see if anything like it has sold recently and for what….or conversely, NOT sold…...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I went back to ebay and the seller and checked out "other items" and they sell quite a variety of equine items. Stamping leather strengthens the leather. Cutting thro the surface, as in the pony harness weakens it. Definitely a knock-off.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The close up does NOT look like Freedman leather to me. I have never seen ANY grain on their leather! 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

greentree said:


> The close up does NOT look like Freedman leather to me. I have never seen ANY grain on their leather!
> 
> Nancy


true! and on closer inspection the mark almost looks like an "M"


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am sure the "real" Freedmans was glad to be made aware of this.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am very interested to here what Freedman said.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Less than 20 min ago I emailed a request for more pics. The price is $900 obo so believe me she's going to have to convince me it's the real McCoy. As I cropped the pic and zoomed in the pic got grainy. I had to find where the stamp was more legible. I couldn't seem to pick out an F and began to wonder if it was a Z for Zilco. If it's an M, any idea of what that would stand for?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I thought of Miller's, but I looked it up and it is not Millers


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Look at this link and look at the green Awning on the front of their store. I can see that logo on the harness. I kept seeing a double F or two legs of a M. And the logo on the awning has a double F.

Locations


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That is an Old English F. Seller will get more pics.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is quite an unusual saddle, with sliding tugs, and no waterhook. But, I daresay not Freedmans. 


Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The bridle has box keepers on it and it looks like the bridle has been cut above the bit buckle, usually to make it fit in the box keeper.

I am not saying it is or it isn't freedman's, it could be an older harness. Most harness makers have different classes of quality.

Zilco -- Classic, Elite and a couple more

Smuckers --delux and super delux and a few more


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

greentree said:


> That is quite an unusual saddle, with sliding tugs, and no waterhook. But, I daresay not Freedmans.
> 
> 
> Nancy


I think it might be a marathon style. There's a small waterhook from what I can tell. My Comfy Fit harness has a little nubbin of a waterhook too compared to my Liberty harness from Ron's/Amber Hillside.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any idea if this was a standardbred harness? The race tracks in eastern Ontario underwent a government shuffle that threw about 6000 people out of work, the domino effect. What is a waterhook? I drove a big team years ago pulling a wagon and not familiar with that term. Does it restrict what the horse can be hooked up to?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A water hook is the hook in the middle-top of the saddle, that you would hook the over or side check to. The name came because you have to take the check off that hook to enable your horse to lower its head to drink water.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The pics I'd requested weren't forthcoming. The ad has disappeared, so either someone has bo't it or the ad wasn't legit. The email address was Hotmail. My search continues. A barely used biothane for a cob has some up for sale. I'll have to doublecheck the measurements altho I suspect it won't fit. Taffy, I just called it the check rein hook. Learned something new. Thanks


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I can't remember how big your horse is but I have a beautiful Smuckers Delux with a super delux bridle, Show ready condition, I know you are not showing but it is excellent condition. It is a warmblood size for $1100.

































It is this harness minus the false martingale.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Did you do that smiley face on purpose?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If we'd get one decent day I'd get him measured. We had one, just one, and a good deal of it was spent pulling snow off one roof and trying to shovel my way into the tack room. I didn't make it. Now we have more snow and wind. How big is the buckskin? That's a lovely turnout.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> If we'd get one decent day I'd get him measured. We had one, just one, and a good deal of it was spent pulling snow off one roof and trying to shovel my way into the tack room. I didn't make it. Now we have more snow and wind. How big is the buckskin? That's a lovely turnout.


My buckskin is 15.3 at the withers and 16 at the rump. :lol:
And he weighs in at 1300 lbs.
On the harness, there is no wear on the buckle billets, in fact it is hard to tell where the buckle was against the harness.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Zexious said:


> ^Did you do that smiley face on purpose?


Yes! I thought it would catch someones eye in an ad.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I think it might be a marathon style. There's a small waterhook from what I can tell. My Comfy Fit harness has a little nubbin of a waterhook too compared to my Liberty harness from Ron's/Amber Hillside.


A marathon harness should not have a sliding backband though.... marathon vehicle usually have independent shafts, and that combination spells wreck.

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It'd never heard of a sliding back band until I began my harness search. Taffy, I did enjoy the "face". As much as I'd love your harness, the dollar exchange is not in my favor, add the cost of shipping and 13% tax......Our provincial gov't charges us 13% at the border for used items from a private sale or business. Yet in Ontario we don't pay the tax on a used item from a private sale and shipping is much cheaper. Both Can and US postal services are sure discouraging cross border shopping with their high parcel rates.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Wow! I see why you want to by local


----------

